# [ODMP] Hall County Sheriff's Office, Georgia ~ October 3, 2005



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

A Lieutenant with the Hall County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on October 3, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17887*


----------

